# Whats Your Favorite Tail Type?



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Voting ends in 60 days from 08/15/12. Votes are anonymous. Thank you for voting!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Delta and veil tail, veil tails are calmer than other fin types.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

CTs. 
There are NO DIFFERENCES between tail types, just a rumor.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

HM Plakats, I love how they look, plus you can have slightly more current.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Darn, I can't vote for more then one....lol xD

Well, I'm really a sucker for just about anything with a nice form, CTs especially. I've always had a soft spot for CTs with nice, full fins and even Rays <3 Close behind though would be the HMPK/PK because of their spunkyness.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Veiltail for life! O_O

I'm not sure why veiltail is my fav, but I like the basic look. There is more finnage than Plakat, but it isn't extreme like with halfmoon, doubles, and the like. I guess I like fish that are showy, but not showy-showy. XD

Not that that stopped me from adopting 1 doubletail, 1 Plakat, and 1 Halfmoon that needed a new home. :3


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Darn, I can't vote for more then one....lol xD
> 
> Well, I'm really a sucker for just about anything with a nice form, CTs especially. I've always had a soft spot for CTs with nice, full fins and even Rays <3 Close behind though would be the HMPK/PK because of their spunkyness.


Haha. Yeah, sorry. I'm trying to use this poll to help me figure out which tail types I should breed. I'd like to breed som nice VTs and DelTs with more variety in color and pattern (as well as HMs and CTs or maybe HMPK and DT) but I'm not sure there will be a place for them to go after I breed them. I'd like to sell them as pets, but I need to know the demand before I decide wether to breed them or not. This will also help me to decide if I want to breed HMPKs or DTs too.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you sure you want to breed VTs? People won't buy a $20 VT if there's a VT in the pet store. :/ Well, good luck! I'm breeding in around 2-3 years. >.< CTs are going to need soft water so their rays won't curl BTW. So many types to choose. ^^


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Are you sure you want to breed VTs? People won't buy a $20 VT if there's a VT in the pet store. :/ Well, good luck! I'm breeding in around 2-3 years. >.< CTs are going to need soft water so their rays won't curl BTW. So many types to choose. ^^


Yeah, I'm okay with that, the VTs will mostly be for fun and for bringing a better variety of VTs to pet stores for future people that will be on this site.  I just want like a dollar or so for them. I'm also going to try to get my LPSs to put up some info on careing for bettas properly near the bettas that they're selling. And I'm gonna try to get them to include a _Betta Splendens_ Care Sheet with each betta purchase.

-EDIT- I've been told that its hard to keep a CTs' rays straight, but I really want to try because they're so pretty! And I don't see many good ones for sale anywhere (I mean they're pretty, but not good for show) and I want to change that.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

HM's for me. That's why I try to breed them.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK. I get it. Good luck.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Pixielator said:


> Haha. Yeah, sorry. I'm trying to use this poll to help me figure out which tail types I should breed. I'd like to breed som nice VTs and DelTs with more variety in color and pattern (as well as HMs and CTs or maybe HMPK and DT) but I'm not sure there will be a place for them to go after I breed them. I'd like to sell them as pets, but I need to know the demand before I decide wether to breed them or not. This will also help me to decide if I want to breed HMPKs or DTs too.


Ahh, I understand xD Makes sense. 

Well I think whatever you decide to breed....just remember to take the time to do your research thoroughly; don't rush into it. And so long as you can come up with set goals for color/form, you have enough time/money/supplies, and you're properly prepared the tail type doesn't matter too much. 

I think most Breeders steer clear of VTs because there are just SO many of them....they're just everywhere. And a beginner is going to go to their local Petsmart and get the blue and red VT they see on the shelf, not really look into breeders in the area, no matter how much nicer and healthier a breeders stock would be.....and since other breeders generally don't breed VTs its difficult to sell them to other breeders like with other tail types. Generally all the effort and money that goes into breeding and caring for the fry aren't worth it in the long run with VTs.
With that said....if you have a local Mom&Pop store or two willing to take your stock, then trying to improve the variety of VT colors and general form in your area isn't a bad idea. But otherwise....it may not be the best idea. 

And considering Deltas, as far as I understand, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, are just the ones from an HM spawn whos tails don't reach the desired 180 degree spread....I think its about the same thing. 

Just a little something to think about when considering what to breed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For me their is a behavior difference probably health their more inbred.


----------



## RazzleDazzleRose (Aug 2, 2012)

i love my HMDT, but i may be biased since i have one....tho ive had a veiltail before, he was nice too.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Ironically, I was never partial to VT's only because the fuller finnage wows me soo much on HalfMoons, and OHM's (drool)..and our first fishy is a HM..so I wouldn't of chose a VT..but now that I have 2 of them as rescue fishy's I love them both equeally, and especially my Sapphire, he's is worth his weight in gold, He is got the funniest personality, and I couldn't imagine not having him now..So, I guess a CT is next on the list..


----------



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

Crown Tail...


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Ahh, I understand xD Makes sense.
> 
> Well I think whatever you decide to breed....just remember to take the time to do your research thoroughly; don't rush into it. And so long as you can come up with set goals for color/form, you have enough time/money/supplies, and you're properly prepared the tail type doesn't matter too much.
> 
> ...


At first I was tempted to just dive in, but the more I read about them the more I felt it was best to wait a while so that I could learn everything I needed and get all the stuff I needed. Even once I do that, its gonna suck having to choose my breeding stock because I'm super picky and I'll always be thinking "Well what if I get this HM and an even better one is on sale tomorrow?!". Choosing will probably be the hardest part for me.

I've got 2 pet stores near me that buy from local breeders and one of them I know for sure would buy bettas from me. Thats my goal, bringing more variety in color and pattern, I certainly intend to breed my best ones together to get better form and whatnot. I know its possible that I could lose money breeding VTs since I won't be able to sell them for much, but I'm okay with that. For me breeding VTs will be more for fun and trying to give the common betta owner in my area a bit more of a selection. I don't think demand will be a problem though, I asked my closest small business pet store how many bettas they sell, and they said 15 a week on average. And the other store I'll be selling too is in an area with a MUCH larger population, so the demand there is probably even higher.

You're right about the delta thing, I remembered that earlier today, and felt pretty silly for my post about breeding them earlier. :lol:


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Pixielator said:


> At first I was tempted to just dive in, but the more I read about them the more I felt it was best to wait a while so that I could learn everything I needed and get all the stuff I needed. Even once I do that, its gonna suck having to choose my breeding stock because I'm super picky and I'll always be thinking "Well what if I get this HM and an even better one is on sale tomorrow?!". Choosing will probably be the hardest part for me.
> 
> I've got 2 pet stores near me that buy from local breeders and one of them I know for sure would buy bettas from me. Thats my goal, bringing more variety in color and pattern, I certainly intend to breed my best ones together to get better form and whatnot. I know its possible that I could lose money breeding VTs since I won't be able to sell them for much, but I'm okay with that. For me breeding VTs will be more for fun and trying to give the common betta owner in my area a bit more of a selection. I don't think demand will be a problem though, I asked my closest small business pet store how many bettas they sell, and they said 15 a week on average. And the other store I'll be selling too is in an area with a MUCH larger population, so the demand there is probably even higher.
> 
> You're right about the delta thing, I remembered that earlier today, and felt pretty silly for my post about breeding them earlier. :lol:


Oh most definitely......choosing is always the hardest part, lol. There is always that 'but what if...' thought in the back of my head whenever I bring home a new boy and fill up one more space in my room, I can only imagine how crazy I would be if I were an active breeder....xD

Yeah, if you have one or more local pet shops willing to buy your stock and all that I think its quite a fantastic idea. You can really improve the general fish quality in your area, and the local stores won't have to contribute as much to the fish farms and whatnot.....geez if I lived in a place like that I'd have taken over the basement by now with breeding equipment, lol. I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

bump.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Oh most definitely......choosing is always the hardest part, lol. There is always that 'but what if...' thought in the back of my head whenever I bring home a new boy and fill up one more space in my room, I can only imagine how crazy I would be if I were an active breeder....xD
> 
> Yeah, if you have one or more local pet shops willing to buy your stock and all that I think its quite a fantastic idea. You can really improve the general fish quality in your area, and the local stores won't have to contribute as much to the fish farms and whatnot.....geez if I lived in a place like that I'd have taken over the basement by now with breeding equipment, lol. I'm totally jealous!


I'm suprize that there aren't more good petstores near YOU willing to buy bettas than there are here. This is like the most secluded place I've ever lived! xD


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

I have 3 VTs.... so there is my answer ahha


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Pixielator said:


> I'm suprize that there aren't more good petstores near YOU willing to buy bettas than there are here. This is like the most secluded place I've ever lived! xD


LOL, well as far as I can find theres just Petco, Petsmart, and Petland....none of them all that great, but I can't find any Mom&Pop stores around here that carry fish(I think theres a bird-specialty one but thats about it).
Where I used to live in Washington there was just a nice local pet store where I worked, I did manage to breed a little then and they took most of my fish. It was really kind of neat, telling customers what fish I'd bred and giving them proper advice on how to care of them and watching them go home to good homes. 
No such luck here though, lol.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> LOL, well as far as I can find theres just Petco, Petsmart, and Petland....none of them all that great, but I can't find any Mom&Pop stores around here that carry fish(I think theres a bird-specialty one but thats about it).
> Where I used to live in Washington there was just a nice local pet store where I worked, I did manage to breed a little then and they took most of my fish. It was really kind of neat, telling customers what fish I'd bred and giving them proper advice on how to care of them and watching them go home to good homes.
> No such luck here though, lol.


I've never heard of Petland, is that a chainstore or a small business? I guess I'm just lucky to have two good pet stores near me. 
Ultimately I'd like to have my own pet store. I'd hire someone to manage it so that way, I'd still have time for breeding. And I'll probably try to get everyone who buys one of my bettas to make an account on here, just so I can see my bettas grow up (as well as my tarantulas and millipedes but theres a different site I'll recommend for the new owners of those guys). Ahh, thats the dream.. *smiles and stares off into space* haha.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Pixielator said:


> I've never heard of Petland, is that a chainstore or a small business? I guess I'm just lucky to have two good pet stores near me.
> Ultimately I'd like to have my own pet store. I'd hire someone to manage it so that way, I'd still have time for breeding. And I'll probably try to get everyone who buys one of my bettas to make an account on here, just so I can see my bettas grow up (as well as my tarantulas and millipedes but theres a different site I'll recommend for the new owners of those guys). Ahh, thats the dream.. *smiles and stares off into space* haha.


I think its sort of like a small chain....? I've heard of Petland in other places, but its a smaller, more of a tiny local pet shop feel. I don't know about all Petlands, but the one here really focuses on puppies and kittens. Its cute and clean, but their betta and fish stock in general is very sparse and no one is ever back by the little fish wall. Their live insect foods(for lizards and whatnot)aren't very good either, so I don't really go in there. 
Ahhh, you and me both!! I remember back in school for my Marketing class I had to create a whole fake business.....I made a Fish-centric pet store called 'Poseidon's Palace'. Ah, if only.....


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Rosetails! They're so beautiful.

But...I think DBT HMPKs are really cute too. Or any kind of DBT...I really want one.


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Too bad I can't pick more than one! I love rosetails, but I seem to gravitate to crowntails. I dunno why, but their pretty fins just seem to draw my attention every time I go to look at the bettas in the stores!


----------

